# Thinking of a Kennel Club name...help!



## Jess Pryce (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi,

Im registering my Collie onto the Activities register in order for us to start competing at Agility. However i am struggling with coming up with a Kennel Club name for her.

Any tips on how to think of one, or any ideas.
Shes a lovely red and white colour and called Cassie.
Her nickname is Beans (cassiebeans ) 

Help!!

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How about Jumping Beans


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Red Bean Cassierole!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have used a play on words but relating to where my dogs are from, the other is based on a nickname he was given and a trait of his character.

So, for example I have a rescue dog from County Omagh in Ireland, her name is Omagh Giddy Aunt (as in the saying "oh my giddy aunt"). Another was bred locally and here in Nottingham we have an expression "whats up me duck?" so his name is Notts Up Me Duck.

It does take a while to think of things, and I find it very difficult.


----------



## Jess Pryce (Mar 19, 2016)

In the end we went for:

Exmoors Red JellyBean 

Its a mixture of her nickname and mine, place were from and her colour  all registered and ready to compete.


----------

